# Cách dùng men vi sinh cho bé đúng chuẩn để có tác dụng tốt nhất



## TrungNhiChinh (18/10/21)

_Mẹ vẫn thường băn khoăn, tại sao đã dùng men vi sinh cho bé nhưng con vẫn biếng ăn, rối loạn tiêu hóa không dứt? Sử dụng men vi sinh thế nào để phát huy tác dụng tối đa? Bài viết sau đây sẽ cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin về __cách dùng men vi sinh__ hiệu quả, đem lại tác dụng tốt nhất cho bé._




*1. Phân biệt đúng men vi sinh và men tiêu hóa*

Thực tế nhiều mẹ vẫn có sự nhầm lẫn giữa men vi sinh và men tiêu hóa. Điều này gây sai lầm trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm cho bé và không có hiệu quả. Do vậy, mẹ cần phân biệt rõ giữa hai loại men này thông qua 5 tiêu chí sau đây:
Như vậy, với trẻ bị rối loạn tiêu hóa, biếng ăn hoặc đang phải dùng kháng sinh, mẹ cần bổ sung men vi sinh cho bé. Trong các trường hợp này, sử dụng men tiêu hóa ít có tác dụng và cần tuân theo hướng dẫn của thầy thuốc.

*2. Chọn men vi sinh chất lượng cho bé*

2.1. Lựa chọn men vi sinh chứa nhiều chủng lợi khuẩn

Mỗi chủng lợi khuẩn có hiệu quả đặc hiệu trên từng vấn đề ở trẻ. Như vậy, việc kết hợp nhiều chủng lợi khuẩn có mặt từ ruột non đến ruột già đem lại lợi ích toàn vẹn hơn.
Hơn nữa, có đến hơn lượng 90% lợi khuẩn trong đường ruột trẻ thuộc nhóm Bifidobacterium và Lactobacillus. Các lợi khuẩn quan trọng nhất với các vai trò đặc biệt như sau:
– Nhóm Bifidobaterium (sinh sống tại ruột già):
+ B. longum: Sản xuất acid axetic, acid béo ngắn hỗ trợ tiêu hóa thức ăn và kích thích tăng nhu động ruột.
+ B. animalis lactis: Lên men thức ăn chưa được tiêu hóa. Tăng chuyển động ruột già hỗ trợ đẩy tống phân ra ngoài.
+ B. infantis: Đặc biệt có khả năng ngừa tiêu chảy do sử dụng kháng sinh.
+ B. breve: Tiết enzym lactase, lên men đường giúp tăng hấp thu Lactose. Đồng thời tăng tổng hợp vitamin B cải thiện tiêu hóa và hấp thu chất đạm.
– Nhóm Lactobacillus (có mặt tại ruột non): Sản sinh acid lactic, tạo môi trường kiềm ức chế hại khuẩn. Giảm viêm, nâng cao miễn dịch, tăng cường sức khỏe đường ruột.




Như vậy, men vi sinh đa chủng chính là lựa chọn đầu tay của mẹ thông thái, giúp hỗ trợ toàn diện các vấn đề về tiêu hóa ở trẻ nhỏ.

2.2. Lựa chọn men vi sinh an toàn cho trẻ

– Men vi sinh phải có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng. Tránh các loại xách tay, trôi nổi không được qua kiểm định của cơ quan chất lượng.
– Mẹ cũng nên lựa chọn men vi sinh dạng lỏng, đạt tiêu chuẩn không chất bảo quản và chất gây biến đổi gen. Hoàn toàn lành tính đối với cả trẻ sơ sinh.
– Hơn nữa, y học hiện đại khuyến nghị bổ sung men vi sinh không màu không mùi không vị cho bé. Tránh gây ảnh hưởng vị giác và ngăn ngừa hậu quả biếng ăn sau này.

*3. Cách dùng men vi sinh đúng chuẩn: Sử dụng đúng và đủ để phát huy tác dụng tốt nhất*

Các sai lầm mắc phải khi dùng men vi sinh gây tốn thời gian mà vẫn không đem lại hiệu quả. Bé vẫn biếng ăn, còi cọc. Lâu dần dẫn đến suy dinh dưỡng và mắc các bệnh nguy hiểm khác. Như vậy, việc sử dụng đúng và đủ liều lượng men vi sinh là rất quan trọng và cần có những nguyên tắc sau:

3.1. Men vi sinh dùng trong bao lâu là đủ?
Tổ chức y tế thế giới (WHO) quy định liều đầy đủ lợi khuẩn cho mỗi lần bổ sung là 10^8 đơn vị. Và sử dụng men vi sinh liên tục 2-3 tháng để đem lại hiệu quả hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa tốt nhất.
Một điều quan trọng hơn nữa là cần sử dụng men vi sinh vào cùng một thời điểm mỗi ngày.
Cùng với đó, từng đối tượng trẻ khác nhau sẽ có điều chỉnh khác nhau. Các bé có thể bổ sung men vi sinh định kỳ, dùng nhiều đợt trong năm. Hoặc có thể chỉ cần sử dụng theo thời gian khuyến nghị. Mẹ có thể liên hệ chuyên gia Nhi khoa để được tư vấn cụ thể.

3.2. Cho bé uống men vi sinh vào lúc nào là tốt nhất? Trước hay sau ăn?
Thực tế cho thấy, có đến gần 80% lượng lợi khuẩn bị hao hụt khi tới đích tại ruột. Điều này là do tác động của acid dạ dày đối với lợi khuẩn.

 Trong bữa ăn, dạ dày tiêu hóa thức ăn nên tiết nhiều acid dịch vị. Do vậy, cách dùng men vi sinh đúng là sử dụng cách xa bữa ăn.
Mẹ có thể cho trẻ uống men vi sinh trước bữa ăn 30 phút. Hoặc đợi sau khi ăn 2 giờ. Đây là lúc dạ dày nghỉ ngơi nên hạn chế được sự phá hủy của dịch vị dạ dày. Đồng thời tạo điều kiện hấp thụ men vi sinh tốt hơn.
Chú ý: Nếu dùng cùng kháng sinh, mẹ cần cho bé uống trước hoặc sau khi dùng kháng sinh ít nhất 2-3 giờ.

3.3. Cách dùng men vi sinh cho bé đúng chuẩn
Để sử dụng men vi sinh hiệu quả, mẹ chú ý cách dùng men vi sinh đúng chuẩn để duy trì hiệu quả tác dụng tối ưu
– Bước 1: Lấy lọ sản phẩm ra khỏi tủ lạnh, để bên ngoài khoảng 5 phút để dung dịch trong lọ loãng ra, sau đó lắc đều.
– Bước 2: Mẹ có thể cho bé uống theo 1 trong 3 cách sau:
+ Cách 1: Nhỏ vào muỗng cho bé uống trực tiếp
Mẹ chú ý không nhỏ trực tiếp vào miệng bé sẽ dễ khiến đầu nhỏ giọt dính nước bọt, nhiễm khuẩn và nhanh hỏng.
+ Cách 2: Nhỏ vào cùng sữa hay đồ ăn
Mẹ cần chú ý sữa và đồ ăn đều phải nguội. Do lợi khuẩn rất nhạy cảm với nhiệt độ, chúng thường mất tác dụng ở 40-60℃.
Cùng với đó, mẹ cần chắc chắn bé sẽ uống hay ăn hết lượng sữa và đồ ăn đó. Nếu không sẽ không đảm bảo đủ liều bé uống mỗi lần và không phát huy tác dụng tốt nhất.
+ Cách 3: Nhỏ vào ti mẹ cho bé bú
Nếu bé đang bú mẹ, mẹ có thể nhỏ trực tiếp lên đầu ti cho bé bú. Mỗi giọt bú ít nhất 30 giây.
– Bước 3: Sau khi bé uống xong mẹ đóng chặt nắp và bảo quản trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh.


----------

